# What's up with Gulf Breeze boat ramp fee?



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been very fustrated this summer with Gulf Breeze Boat launches(Shoreline and 3-mile bridge). I really like launching from either of them, but I thought they have always been free to the public. They both say public parks. Sometimes there is someone collecting $10 and sometimes not. Lately I just go to the one that doesnt have anyone collecting. Are there set pay launching hours. I could not find any info on the gulf breeze web site. Anyone else noticed any trends?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you are supposed to pay every time, even when no ones there, using the "honor box." You can get a yearly sticker for $50 at shoreline.


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

Where is the office to buy this sticker? City Hall?

There really should be something about all this on there website: http://www.cityofgulfbreeze.com/parks/index.html


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You can get it from the dude at shoreline.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I am frustrated with that too and I don't use either one of those ramps. The idea of paying to launch a boat on a public ramp just doesn't seem right. Is Gulf Breeze really that stretched on money? Someone let me know if I am missing something, but I would have a hard time "honoring" that system.


----------



## Promark (Nov 1, 2007)

10 bucks for a shallow water, crowded boat ramp. My blood pressure gets too high from the yahoos who don't know proper boat launch etiquette. It's not worth the money to me. Of course, that won't keep me from using it because it is in a great location. I'll just need to remember to take deep, cleansing, breaths!


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Up until this past April 2008, the daily launch fee was $5.00 or $40.00 for annual pass. Now it is $10.00 for daily fee or $50.00 for annual pass. The way I understand it is that the city of GB owns both ramps. Guess they are trying to re-coup their funds for rebuilding after Ivan, and preparing funds for the next storm. I usually launch at Oriole Beach or Woodlawn Beach. Both are free ramps, but you have to pay attention to the tidel movement. Very shallow.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *pb&jellyfish (7/7/2008)*I am frustrated with that too and I don't use either one of those ramps. The idea of paying to launch a boat on a public ramp just doesn't seem right. Is Gulf Breeze really that stretched on money? Someone let me know if I am missing something, but I would have a hard time "honoring" that system.


The answer is No. Gulf Breeze is not stretched for money. They are verystrong financially and its partly because they take every opportunity to pass fees along to the end users. They loan money to other counties who don't and I don't see what's wrong with paying $10 to launch your boat at a $5million boat ramp that is upkept and insured by the rest of us. I pay $400 per month for my Marina.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

10 Bucks seems a bit steep to me also. I live in Pace so I dont launch there but I would think 4 or 5 would be more reasonable. Just my two cents.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *Xanadu (7/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *pb&jellyfish (7/7/2008)*I am frustrated with that too and I don't use either one of those ramps. The idea of paying to launch a boat on a public ramp just doesn't seem right. Is Gulf Breeze really that stretched on money? Someone let me know if I am missing something, but I would have a hard time "honoring" that system.
> ...


I kinda figured Gulf Breeze has money, but was just checking. I guess $10 is different depending on the situation. If someone is running offshore from that launch, the fee isn't that much considering the total cost of the trip. If someone wants to fish the bay for a few hours, $10 might be the same as the money spent on gas; that means you gotta spend $20 to go catch a redfish or a couple of trout. I do most of my fishing inshore, so I admit my viewpoint is a little skewed. I am just going to hold back on saying too much regarding the large amount of money you spend on fishing vs. your opinion on a $10 fee. I know if I had the money to fish how you do, I would be saying the same thing (sorry if I am assuming too much but you kinda gave some clues with your icon and marina statement). Still, I am sure you know what I am talking about when it comes to keeping cost down since you are paying twice as much to run out.

In any case, a city is responsible for providing recreational use areas; that's why we pay taxes. I sure never want to pay money to walk in a park; a boat launch might cost more to maintain, but even that can be argued. I guess a line has to be drawn somewhere.

A $10 fee is pretty genius if you think about it being a deterrent. If everyone wants to use the prime ramp and things get crazy, slap a fee on there to spread people out. If the crowd is still too heavy, raise the fee even more. Hopefully this is the case and it's not someone needing more money.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *pb&jellyfish (7/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (7/8/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

pb&j, I have to admit I didn't think about the $10 in terms of someone with a skiff going to kill a couple flounder within a mile of the ramp. In that case, the fee is out of proportion. Perhaps they should have a tiered fee - $5 for anything less than 22 feet or something. Anyway, I just like the idea that they're charging the user for the service as it seems absurd to tax the guy inJay to pay for a ramp in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You know, it is a very good point there Hal.

Why should someone -- in Jay or Gulf Breeze for that matter -- who never steps foot on the launch have to pay for our pleasure?

Why should I have to pay for some old lady to play tennis on a Tuesday morning?

$10 adds up over time but the $50 annual pass is affordable.

And with these gas prices (and $6 Gulp), I wish I could catch a redfish for $20.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

what burns my ass is that I have to pay $10 to launch my boat at shoreline. (which I assume the $10 is to maintain that park) But all of the people down from the boat ramp dont have to pay anything to use the other fascilities at shoreline. (bathrooms, pavilions, beach, fishing pier,ect) which also cost alot of money to maintain or replace. doesnt seem right to me.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

$10.00 to wait for an hour to launch and maybe get your truck broke into or your trailer stolen. Great work GB, they should invest some of that money in security. I launch at the Ship Yard where you are closer to the pass and it's $5.00 with a very nice boat ramp, cleaning facility for your boat, store and a security guard that you actually see walking around.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

People who live in Gulf Breeze, and pay city taxes, pay for the ramps. So the dude that lives in Jay doesn'tpay taxes for the ramp.I talked to a friend from Gulf Breeze and apparantly Gulf Breeze taxes are 25% lower than mine (Pensacola). Applying those fees everywhere might not be such a bad idea. Maybe something can be learned from the new thing about having to pay $200 extra for getting in a wreck in Gulf Breeze if you are from out of town; maybe making the ramp free for people who show a Gulf Breeze liscense is a good idea. All I know is that $10 is a lot of money for me to launch a boat.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

hell i remember when it was 20 bucks at rod-n-reel to launch, but then again that was a private launch, and gas was 1/3 what it is now, but the parking lot was always full


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

First, I feel $50 is an awesome deal for 12 months of use for 2 very well kept boat launches. Thank you Gulf Breeze!

Don't want to derail this thread but the Oriole Beach(too shallow remark) really upsets me after we spent $250,00.00 to buy/expand land for additional parking then constructed 2very nice piers after Ivan/Dennis. But what use is it if Ionly can launch my 22' WA at high tide and take the risk of being stranded in the soundupon my return because the tide has gone out. If any one has used this ramp lately one has observed right sidehas a very dangerous drop off just past the concrete then a sand bar 30' into the sound sometimetimes exposed at low tride.I witness a fellow boater almost overturn his trailer and boat attempting to launch there. Scared him so, he aborted his effort and headed to Shoreline. Didn't blame him. When I do launch there its with great caution and probably should go to Shoreline but the conveneince to my house is sometimes too tempting. 

Do you think if enough peolple complain maybe they back fill ramp with aggregate as not be washed out from drive on boaters and dredge out the sand bar....Wow! that now would be an awesome free ramp...I would even be willing to pay to launch if ramp was functional. 

Sorry for the extended rant!

Jimmy


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Gulf Breeze ramps are pretty nice. The hardest part of fixing that problem will probably be the permitting to dredge. That stuff can take ages and every case is usually different. I am always amazed by what can get accomplished if enough people speak up about it. If you think something really needs to get done, get an organized movement going and see what happens.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

> *tightlines (7/9/2008)*what burns my ass is that I have to pay $10 to launch my boat at shoreline. (which I assume the $10 is to maintain that park) But all of the people down from the boat ramp dont have to pay anything to use the other fascilities at shoreline. (bathrooms, pavilions, beach, fishing pier,ect) which also cost alot of money to maintain or replace. doesnt seem right to me.




Well said dude, I totally agree with you. That goes for EVERYWHERE!:usaflag


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

The Gulf Breeze boat launch by 3 mile bridge sucks big time. Parking is fine but, the actual ramp has very little decline. I have a bay boat that will draft in about a foot of water, and with my rear tires on my truck touching the water I can't get my boat off. You should be able to launch your boat regardless of high or low tide. For $10, how about cleaning table w/running water and a rinse hose. I would rather launch somewhere else and burn $10 worth gas for the nice ride.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

On top of all, correct me if I 'm wrong, The year pass is valid from aprilto march..meaning if you buy the year/annual pass, lets'sayin December its only valid till the end of march....still 50 bucks though. 

....regardless....I'd say go for the year pass before you spend another 10. That's all...end of story!!! its worth it.


----------

